# Poker face cigar Shark



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

So I haven't smoked AF Don Carlos Eye of the Shark, I decided to get a fiver but couldn't find any available.

@s1n3 n0m1n3 suggested he send ONE for me to try before I buy. Well as we know there's "Never Ever" just ONE! 
Thank you kind Sir for 6 fantastic smokes! After a little transit rest, I will be burning the leaf to find out for myself.

I should have known to never trust a poker Face Shark! How can a card counter completely fail at counting cigars? :vs_laugh:


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

That’s a heck of a hit there. 


“I have you now” - Vader


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

Wowza what devastation!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

More like a cigarnado!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

That is not a bomb. That is nuclear devastation! Well done!!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

That's a winning hand fo' sho'

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

That’s a hell of a trick or treat surprise


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Power bomb for sure! Nice hit @s1n3 n0m1n3


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Wow! Your gonna be walking funny after a hit like that!


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

Boom!


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Full House, Aces High and one up the sleeve . Lol


----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

Great hit


----------

